# Padilla photos



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

These are photos from Nicaragua by Padilla for a Cabo line of cigars.
Sorry I can't post the reg snaps yet.
Interesting shots of some pampered plants.....
View attachment 52249

View attachment 52250

View attachment 52251

View attachment 52252

View attachment 52253

View attachment 52254


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

And a few more from Ernesto:
View attachment 52255

View attachment 52256


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice!

The 3rd and 6th pic look like young plants. The first seems more mature. I thought they get around 6-8 feet before they pick.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

How about some logo design for the new cigars?
View attachment 52257

View attachment 52258


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Good to see that this line will finally be out there.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> How about some logo design for the new cigars?
> View attachment 52257
> 
> View attachment 52258


for some reason she reminds me of the georgia peach girl in an older issue of cigar snob..... anyone know who im talkin bout?


----------

